# Strong tassimo coffees for the morning ??



## Roboboyo (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi guys

can anyone give me a list of the strongest tassimo coffees. It's so annoying that they don't mention strength on their packaging.

i want recommendations of a good strong coffee to wake me up in the morning

thanks guys


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Roboboyo said:


> Hi guys
> 
> can anyone give me a list of the strongest tassimo coffees. It's so annoying that they don't mention strength on their packaging.
> i want recommendations of a good strong coffee to wake me up in the morning
> ...


Tassimo L'Or espresso delicious from Amazon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Roboboyo said:


> Hi guys
> 
> can anyone give me a list of the strongest tassimo coffees. It's so annoying that they don't mention strength on their packaging.
> 
> ...


 If you're meaning 'strong' as having a high caffeine level the costa americano is strong (but tastes rank!)


----------



## Roboboyo (Apr 20, 2020)

Thanks guys, I just want something strong that wakes me up in the morning. With other coffee brands they number the strength of their coffee, but it's impossible to find any info on the strength of the numerous tassimo t discs


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

170ml cup and two tbs of kenco might be stronger, maybe get a filter set up add some milk. Not pour over. Hope you find some ground.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Roboboyo said:


> Thanks guys, I just want something strong that wakes me up in the morning. With other coffee brands they number the strength of their coffee, but it's impossible to find any info on the strength of the numerous tassimo t discs


There's so much caffeine, if that's your thing... or taste of burnt coffee.... that you can obtain from 7-10g of coffee inside a plastic capsule (so sad about the environmental impact), diluted into 170ml of water.

Honestly, as Jony says, try V60 filter. It costs approx £5. Aeropress is another option.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Tassimo is the devils arse gravy - I know from bitter bitter experience each time I visit my mother and she presents me with a crap cup of tassimo. best plan bin it and any remaining pods you have and buy an Aeropress or chemex

Ultimately Tassimo is the equivalent on the food chain of



Processed Cheese Squares


Budwieser beer


Tins of Spam


Fray Bentos Pies


I hope I have put you off Tassimo, Im sorry but it needs to be done - there is a world of real coffee out their to explore, dig down on this forum and you wont stay frustrated with plastic coffee 👍 there are endless pundits on here that will help you with your journey but at the moment Tassimo is a dead end and you are missing out.

PS If you get rid of your machine, cut the plug off


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I was waiting for someone to write that! You totally had me at "devil's arse gravy" cheered me up on a sunny day when I have to stay in and work! The Hotmetalette had a Tossimo and we swiftly realised that its only redeeming feature was that it could make other drinks apart from coffee. We were unable to find a coffee you could actually drink, and even worse, the 'milk' all tastes weird. She binned it and moved to Nespresso. Now she's in lockdown she misses a proper latte made on my Rocket. I think she's going to cane my stash when she's allowed out again.

___
Eat, drink and be merry


----------

